# Where to retire info please



## weston

Hi guys i am a 60yr old single male, healthy fit and very active in every aspect, would like some advise on where to retire in thailand, would like to budget on $1000...$1500 AUS per month.have been to Bangkok..liked it but I dont think I could live there,Any advise would be appreciated.....Thanks Dave


----------



## Moolor

Really depends an what you like. Thailand offers a very diverse range of places to stay. Tell us more of what you are looking for.


----------



## Song_Si

Hi - I'm in my third 'permanent' location in 3 years, really does pay to have a look around as there is so much variation between regions; also what you want/need eg western/English tv, internet, western company and food . . . access to medical care, nightlife or sports/leisure, distance to airport/transport, inland or coastal . . . so much to choose from.
For every positive I have about where we now live, I'm sure others could find a negative or two!

Some of our experiences on this thread


----------



## weston

Moolor said:


> Really depends an what you like. Thailand offers a very diverse range of places to stay. Tell us more of what you are looking for.


Hi Moolor & Song Si, I like alsorts really, sport...golf...watersports thought I would have ago at kite surfing ...would need internet..dont need the fast lane..getting a bit long in the tooth for that but still like female company..thinking cha am area..but do not want to spend to much on rent just want somewhere comfortable..not a studio appt...somewhere with abit more room..coastal would be nice but not essential.
I have a friend who has a place in Chaing Mai and loves it .and as you would know everyone loves somewhere different. So any imput would be appreciated.
Thanks again Dave


----------



## Oneday

I would advise taking at least a couple of long holidays to Thailand and travel around while you are there.
That way you will see many areas and will then have a better idea of where you want to live.


----------



## Song_Si

Golf - there's a driving range 2km from here but have never seen a golf course locally; did a search and turns out there is only one course in Chanthaburi and Trat provinces, Soi Dao Highland Golf Club and Resort it's about 50km north of Chanthaburi city near Pong Nam Ron where I go for the C'buri Immigration Office.

Know zero about golf - but looking at the pics on that website there are a lot of trees, and a lot of small lakes. Don't like my chances! The Hills in that area rise to about 5000' / 1600m and quite a different climate to where we are on the coast. 










And this site has an interactive map showing where the major golf courses are located throughout Thailand


----------



## weston

Thanks for the info on the golf course, it looks great. What do you think about the Cha Am area or anywhere down that coastline.


----------



## cabralad

hi, i am planning to retire also in thailand in a few years, i think the the best place to start is pattaya and you have the water and heaps of golf courses as well. i think the problem you will have is your budget, you may need at least $2000 a month.


----------



## duncbUK

Pinklao Bangkok.
2 hours to cha-am, and you can rent my new condo with pool ang gym for just 10,000 baht a month


----------



## weston

cabralad said:


> hi, i am planning to retire also in thailand in a few years, i think the the best place to start is pattaya and you have the water and heaps of golf courses as well. i think the problem you will have is your budget, you may need at least $2000 a month.


I think Pattaya would be a bit to racy and expensive compared to Cha Am or Chaing Mai $1000...$1500 I think would be fine away from the more tourist orientated places like pattaya...Phuket..Bangkok etc


----------



## Song_Si

Some websites that may help on the Huan Hin area

Tourism Hua Hin - and the Hua Hin Jazz Festival in 2 weeks time

and an information site Hua Hin Pages


----------



## Moolor

How about Jomtien? A bit quieter than Pattaya but still close to great golf and kite surfing.


----------



## jb44

weston said:


> Hi Moolor & Song Si, I like alsorts really, sport...golf...watersports thought I would have ago at kite surfing ...would need internet..dont need the fast lane..getting a bit long in the tooth for that but still like female company..thinking cha am area..but do not want to spend to much on rent just want somewhere comfortable..not a studio appt...somewhere with abit more room..coastal would be nice but not essential.
> I have a friend who has a place in Chaing Mai and loves it .and as you would know everyone loves somewhere different. So any imput would be appreciated.
> Thanks again Dave


 Even tho you think Pattaya is racy,just stay away from Beach Rd or Second Rd. There are loads of guys your age there. 23 golf courses in near vicinity(you can buy a bag of clubs at the Sat and Sun auctions cheap)

Four or five cinemas,ten pin bowling alleys galore,lawn bowling,shooting darts squash,badminton,archery,model aircraft flying,deep sea fishing,you name it, its there

I would head for SP apartments Third Road by the fire station,about 8000 baht a month for long stay,the guys there seem to have a great time,about 50 or 60 of them, most have live in girlfriends and they would give you a ton of advice,good area,lot cheaper than a lot of places.

If you have an eye for the ladies bring two phones,one for friends or family,the other for numbers you will be giving out like confetti.

Chiang Mai must be the the second hand bookshop capital of the entire world,that about sums it up


----------



## Dumbo

Hi Dave, I live near Surin which is 450ks Northeast of Bangkok. As the others have said it depends on what you want to do. It is close to Buriram and about two and ahalf hours from Korat. Rents are cheaper here but possibly less to do.Golf courses in all the places. You are welcome to ask me more. Goodluck. Les.


----------

